

ShaderFrog: Create complex, beautiful shaders with no code - andrewray
http://shaderfrog.com/

======
kentf
Interesting, can you really create complex enough shaders for everyday game
usage? I am not a game developer, so I really have no idea. Just wondering
what you imagine the most popular shaders will be.

Either way, love the tech! Site is super fast.

------
aanari
Great concept + execution! Can't wait to see the export functionality and for
it to start gaining momentum in the market :)

